# TransferPaperExperts.com Offers Sawgrass Virtuoso SG400 Desktop Sublimation Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Cash in on high-margin one-off and short-run custom decorated items from apparel and aluminum to mugs and wood with the Sawgrass Virtuoso SG400 Sublimation Printer from TransferPaperExperts.com.

This entry-level desktop system is designed specifically for producing high-definition sublimation images on a wide variety of products made from polyester fabrics or polymer-coated rigid media. It offers up to 1200 x 1200 dpi resolution, photo-quality prints with low start-up and imaging costs. 

It prints at speeds of up to 156 prints per hour to make the most of sublimation’s quick-turn digital capabilities. A built-in self-cleaning routine keeps the system up and running and minimizes maintenance issues.

The SG400 comes standard with a 250-sheet media tray and can accommodate up to 8.5-inch by 14-inch media (8.5-inch by 51-inch with optional 100-sheet bypass tray). It uses a SubliJet-HD CMYK ink set and standard cartridges. Color management software is included for Mac and Windows, providing unique and functional color output settings optimized for sublimation. 

Among these programs are PowerDriver v.4 for use with Windows OS desktop graphic design programs and MacProfile with Swatch Palette for Mac OS. A CS Print and Color Manager for Windows and Mac OS lets you print graphics created in CreativeStudio Online Designer. CreativeStudio stock designs as well as a free one-month stock art subscription to GreatDaneGraphics.com also are included. 

The SG400 package contains 50 sheets of sublimation transfer paper, 50 sheets of SubliToCotton paper for cotton and 150 grams of Subli-Cotton Powder. Plus, you get PartnerPlus service and support. 

TransferPaperExperts.com offers free ground shipping within the continental United States for all online orders. For more information, go to https://goo.gl/GU923M.

Transfer Paper Experts™, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a leading domestic and worldwide designer, manufacturer and distributor of a wide range of technically advanced coated transfer papers. For more information, go to www.transferpaperexperts.com, call 800-833-3432, or email [email protected].


----------

